# BLOAT BLOCK



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I have , and really like , a lot of red clover in the pastures . I keep a bloat block with them at all times . Im wondering if someone has a , easier , way of bloat prevention ?

example being , I was thinking of putting a baking soda compartment in the mineral feeders . I just cant find much info on this subject . Blocks are starting to get a little pricey , atleast at the local feed mill , and just looking for a alternative . Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I"ve used sodium bicabonate free choice in feedlot.Seemed to work fine.

Some mix it with salt so they lick at it more.

I think once the cattle used to the red clover bloat probably would not be a issue.But then there is always that one that it effects differently!


----------

